# vintage car hire....



## paulnanrod (Jul 25, 2012)

Would anyone know of a company that hires vintage UK cars in the north island (preferably Auckland/central)? 

I'm getting married in April and want something special like old MG B Convertibles or something similar, but the standard seems to be old fashioned Jaguars and we want something different!

Thanks

Paul


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

paulnanrod said:


> Would anyone know of a company that hires vintage UK cars in the north island (preferably Auckland/central)?
> 
> I'm getting married in April and want something special like old MG B Convertibles or something similar, but the standard seems to be old fashioned Jaguars and we want something different!
> 
> ...


Try contacting the MG Car Club. They might know of someone... MG Car Club and MG Classic Racing


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

bigger than an MG . . . 










*Excalibur Phaeton Mk V*
Accommodating either three Convertible or four Sedan passengers, the Excalibur sets the standard in neo-classic luxury, bringing style and a certain ostentatiousness to any event, and makes for a unique wedding piece.

link


----------

